# Campground Man's Build Thread



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey guys, 

I wanted to introduce myself, I've been hanging on this forum site since 2007 in the B12 section.

I'm about 98% finished with my B12 Ca18det sentra and this past week I bought a 91 Sentra SE-R for $1200 bucks.

The car is on it's third transmission from the idiot that tried to rag the crap out of it before. Currently it has a stage 3 clutch (will shall be removed soon - omg talk about sore foot) as well as about a 2 inch high short shifter (likewise to be removed). The guy also had urethane bushings on the motor mounts which pretty much just equals TONS of vibration. It also has an aluminum flywheel, cruise control (dunno if it's factory or not), strut tower brace, K&N, after market exhaust, and urethane on all the suspension.

I'm going to work on the body/paint mods before I mess with the engine, the plan is a GTIR SR20DET, FMIC, and just run about 10 psi for a good ol work car hehe. I know the swap from what I've read is pretty straight forward and will be a heck of a lot more easier than the b12 ca18det I just did.

Now for the body Mods that are incoming:

I've already bought the Nissan Sunny Gts front bumper and side skirts as well as the amber JDM corners, and will be ordering the Tsuru headlights/grille sometime this week. Once I get all that in, I'm gonna buy the bright blue paint that Cobolt Chevys come with and have my body/paint guy get started with the side skirts and bumper/grille. I'm also gonna snag some 2002 Se-R 16 inch rims from the salvage yard and throw on the thing.

Here's what we're starting with:


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Okay quick update...

I've gotten my GTS front bumper and we're removing the fins in it's lower grille area as well as smoothing over the bumper where the license plate went in.

I've installed the amber corners, but am still working on getting a good deal on a 2009 Tsuru Grille & headlights as well as steering wheel.

I also have the new paint for the car, it's Azure Blue from the new Altima coupes...

I also found a great deal on (3) 99 Sentra wheels for $32.00 a piece, the 4th cost me a little more $65 shipped...

I won't get the other 3 wheels until next week, but I refinished the 4th this past week while I'm waiting...

Here's a pic...










But while I was at it, I figured I might as well restore the rims I currently have, as I probably won't put these new ones on until after I paint the car...maybe.

Before...










and After...


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Okay, got in the mail this week some Hyperco Gen II springs, KYB AGX's, and I just finished re-doing my 200SX wheels.










And 5 long grueling hours later...










Next week...brake upgrades!


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

looking good man :cheers:

I need the 200sx wheels also, plz send me a message as to where i can find them cheap.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

I did a search at car-parts.com and found some up in the upper part of West Virginia. Anyhow, I had a customer coming in to camp from Pennsylvania and was going to be driving right through the town where the junkyard was. I offered him $50 bucks off his cabin rental if he'd pick em up for me.

Got the wheels for $32 bucks a piece...They were great shape as far as no curb rash etc, but the paint was peeling on them. I took them to the vocational school and they let me use their sand blast cabinet for free. Blasted them, painted them, then got 195/50's and installed them...


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

Those wheels look great.


----------



## jordanf1 (Feb 1, 2006)

the car looks great with the b14 se-r wheels, congrats. The suspension setup looks great too! 

so, whats going inside the engine bay? Any dyno plans??


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

GTIR engine, once this motor dies...or I get some more cash...


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Okay, after about 9 hours of working today (inbetween answering calls at work) - I have finally finished my brake upgrades...

I put NX2000 calipers on the front with powerslot rotors and on the rear JDM NX2000 rotors with Maxima calipers. Along with goodridge stainless steel brake lines and an altima master cylinder. While I was at it, I painted up the wheel wells. Phew!

Pics!


----------



## jordanf1 (Feb 1, 2006)

Awesome setup, what did you use to paint the wheel well? My car is begging for this!


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Rubberized undercoating after pressure washing


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Okay new update!

The mail ran today and toys...TOYS, and MORE TOYS!










What'd I get?

2009 Sentra Emblem
2009 SE-R Emblem
2009 Tsuru Headlights
2009 Tsuru Grille
2009 Tsuru Tail Lights
2009 Tsuru front/rear Emblems
New Door Handles
New Belt Moldings
New Cowl Plastic
New Tsuru Steering Wheel (installed already)

Next week it's going to the paint shop...


----------



## Nismo825 (Jan 2, 2009)

are the rear brakes a disc conversion. I have a 92 sentra E and wanna get rear disc brakes. how hard and expensive is it to do the entire set-up?


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Se-r's come with factory disc, all I did was put maxima calipers and jdm nx2000 rotors on it.

If you want rear disc on yours, you need to buy the whole assembly from a junkyard se-r or nx2000 and bolt it to your upper and lower arms.


----------



## nissanman26 (Jun 17, 2009)

wow, you got a nice car there.. good luck to your project car...


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Okay, quick update!

I took the car to the paint shop and began tearing it down. So in 3 hours I had it tore apart and ready to get start with sanding/paint.


















































ALSO, here is a pic of my Sunny Bumper painted (yes this is the color the whole car will be).

We've got a little modifying left, I'm gonna cut out the center section and make a air dam for the future intercooler...

Also, here is my seat recovered in imitation leather - I'll be dropping the guts of the rest of the interior off today to get re-covered.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

That se-r is gonna look sweet, thats a very nice color choice. What is the name of it?


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

That's azure blue from the new altima coupe.

btw, here is the seat pic.


----------



## jordanf1 (Feb 1, 2006)

Damn this car is looking SWEET!


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Do you have an update?


----------



## Beverly Stayart (Jul 13, 2009)

All your work was worthwhile because the car looks great!


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Beverly Stayart said:


> All your work was worthwhile because the car looks great!


I have no pics, but the windshield and door windows have been removed and the roof/hood/trunk has been sanded to bare metal. As soon as I can I'll get some pics up, next will come primer then paint...


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Okay, keep us posted. You've got a real nice build going.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

BUMP! What's happening?


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Oldnissanguy said:


> BUMP! What's happening?


I had to wait for my paint guy to clear some cars outta the way before he could start on it.

Yesterday I went down and installed a HVAC (heater control system) from a G20 into it. I also bought electric door locks and power windows (and switches) to install too.

I bought a JDM Sunny rear bumper with lip and test fitted it(omg it looks so hawt!).

I'm also stockpiling parts for a turbo build-up for this car too. I bought a g20 5 speed trans and a second SR20de to start rebuilding.

My paint guy is starting today on stripping the paint and getting ready to re-spray it, then it'll be the puzzle of the century to put back together.


----------



## mgreene2103 (Aug 16, 2009)

when you redid your wheels what did you use?


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

mgreene2103 said:


> when you redid your wheels what did you use?


Duplicolor wheel paint from Advance auto...


----------



## mgreene2103 (Aug 16, 2009)

nice thats what i used to redo my grandmas wheel covers on her camry after she curbed the crap out of them.... but have you been having any problems with the clear coat on them, how durable is it and has it stood up well against tire changes?


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

mgreene2103 said:


> nice thats what i used to redo my grandmas wheel covers on her camry after she curbed the crap out of them.... but have you been having any problems with the clear coat on them, how durable is it and has it stood up well against tire changes?


Seems to hold up as well as the original.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Need more pictures!


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Oldnissanguy said:


> Need more pictures!


I went to take pics and the *** ain't even touched the car in over a week...

With the exception of the windshield removed and the side windows, it's pretty much the same as when I last posted pics...this paint guy is so slow...


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Latest Updates....

My paint guy finished up the grille, wing, and the sideview mirrors. He plans on having the car completed by this Sunday. Sorry for the bad quality, but I got up there and realized I'd left my SD card at home so I had to use my cell phone.

Here's the latest pics...


----------



## astroboy (Aug 29, 2009)

How much was it for the sunny stuff shipped? They are lookin good!


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

astroboy said:


> How much was it for the sunny stuff shipped? They are lookin good!


Got the bumper and side skirts off ebay - wasn't cheap, probably 600+.

The rear bumper was a bit cheaper, like $220 shipped or something, can't remember it's been a bit.


----------



## astroboy (Aug 29, 2009)

It looks good, I would love to get some sunny goods but my car is a rust bucket  Are you going to keep the antenna or get a shorty? I think it would look pretty good with a shorty, even better shaved....mmmmm shaved


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

More Pics from today!!!


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Okay. Give. I gotta know. How did you get the steering wheel moved to the right side and then back to the left?


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Oldnissanguy said:


> Okay. Give. I gotta know. How did you get the steering wheel moved to the right side and then back to the left?


Lol, I didn't even notice that...how? Photoshop...I accidentally flipped the image.


----------



## 93 sentration (Jun 7, 2008)

Are the seats stock? What are you doing with the old parts ie lights, wheels?


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

93 sentration said:


> Are the seats stock? What are you doing with the old parts ie lights, wheels?


I've got the old grille, headlights, park lights, tail lights, and trunk piece lights as well as the front and rear bumper all sitting here at my garage. If anyone needs them let me know...


----------



## 93 sentration (Jun 7, 2008)

What condition are headlights in? Fogged up or clear? How much for them and tail lights?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Hope you're not paying rent on that paint booth. Your car has been there almost 3 months.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

93 sentration said:


> What condition are headlights in? Fogged up or clear? How much for them and tail lights?


They're barely fogged up at all, but one of them has a hole in the plastic case on the back side. If you're interested I can probably get some pics of the headlights and tail lights. Make me an offer.


Nah, not paying rent on the paint booth, Brannon is just slow as crap - I can't complain, he's only charging me 750 bucks to paint it. His problem is that when car lot brings in a vehicle that just needs a fender painted, he charges them 700 and does it the same day while putting my car (that he makes little money on) on the back burner.

In the meantime, I powder coated (first powder coat job) my valve cover...


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Need an update.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Oldnissanguy said:


> Need an update.


Couple of updates - no pics tho! 

I talked to my paint guy and mine doors (and jambs) have been painted. He said he'll either do the body tomorrow, or the hood & trunk - gah he's slow...

Also, I got back my whole interior, I had it all done in black imitation leather - even the door panels.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Doors done pics! Not to brag but dang that color is rockin!


----------



## 93 sentration (Jun 7, 2008)

DAAAAAAMMMMMNNNNN 
Man that color is definately popping man. Looks Fantastic


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Your painter has loaded his paint gun so may times he could have painted the whole car in the time he's spent cleaning his gun.

.......but I agree, it looks great so far.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Oldnissanguy said:


> Your painter has loaded his paint gun so may times he could have painted the whole car in the time he's spent cleaning his gun.
> 
> .......but I agree, it looks great so far.


I'm telling ya. Course I guess I could of paid 2,000 dollars (instead of $700) and gotten it painted elsewhere in a lot shorter time period.

When I get rich (in like 10 years) I'll be sure and build a garage with my own paint booth etc in it. 

Be sure to watch Fishers ATV world and Trucks on spike - both episodes have a feature about Harlan County off-roadin. (ie what my business is)

I may get interviewed by the outdoor channel this month too, I hope this goes well as it could bring me a lot of business.


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

:thumbup:

I've been a long time Sentra lover.. 

I had a blue B13 1.6 w/ 200sx rims and all the fixins.. read my info below.

BUT this is like watching a extreme hot woman strip slowly.. 

I can't wait to see the finished product props Mr. on all the hard work, effort and money you're putting in this older B13 SE-R Classic.

Bow....


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

now that color is hot lookin'!


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Welp, she's painted, cept for the trunk and hood (ran outta base coat). Tomorrow he's gonna hang the doors and I may drop by and do some more assembly. As soon as the hood and trunk are on, I'm gonna bring it home so I can use my 93 as a reference to where the bolts go hehe.

PICS!!!


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

What did you have to do for the headlights and grill conversion?


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

mywhip said:


> What did you have to do for the headlights and grill conversion?


Bolt rights up, didn't have to do any mods for it.


----------



## astroboy (Aug 29, 2009)

Lookin good, looks like no peel. Did he wet sand it or lay clear that good? The amber corners are also quite nice. I see some overspray on the radiator. Are you going to clean it off or replace the rad with an aluminum unit?


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

astroboy said:


> Lookin good, looks like no peel. Did he wet sand it or lay clear that good? The amber corners are also quite nice. I see some overspray on the radiator. Are you going to clean it off or replace the rad with an aluminum unit?


No wet sanding. At the beginning of the year I'm going to start rebuilding this 2nd sr20de that I have.

I plan on forged pistons, H-beam rods, jgy intake, s2 cams, jgy exhaust manifold, gt2871r turbo mated to a g20 trans - and yes a fat koyo radiator right behind a big FMIC.

And while I got it all out - that engine bay is getting redone...I gotta big blast cabinet and powder coater revving to do some small parts too.


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

how much was the headlights/grille, and where did you get them from?


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

mywhip said:


> how much was the headlights/grille, and where did you get them from?


I can't remember the price, but it came via tijuana dealership and carliz at sr20forum.


----------



## astroboy (Aug 29, 2009)

Headlight conversion=ebay son

Are you going to shave and tuck the engine bay or just paint it? Sounds like you'll have a very fun ride once the turbo build is done.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

cool build


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

astroboy said:


> Headlight conversion=ebay son
> 
> Are you going to shave and tuck the engine bay or just paint it? Sounds like you'll have a very fun ride once the turbo build is done.


Nah, no tuck or shave - gonna powder coat the crap outta tons of stuff and paint it up.

Btw, ebay conversions from ebay - I've heard their cheap knockoffs made in China that usually don't fit right. What I got is Nissan OEM made by Hella...


----------



## astroboy (Aug 29, 2009)

What color are you going to be using for the powder coat? Did you get the conversion through the dealer or the web?


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Look at the previous pages, I already posted my valve cover. I've got red, black, and chrome powder coat.

I got my conversion through carliz from sr20forum who got it off the dealer in tijuana.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

And the latest...

Windshield installed, bumper installed, and side windows installed.
























We also got the new door handles and some window trim as well as the door locks and sideview mirror installed, but it was too dark to take a pic by that point. Hopefully tomorrow he will finish painting the hood and trunk/rear bumper and I'll install the door rubber and ground effects.


----------



## astroboy (Aug 29, 2009)

Just wondering, is insurance covering the car for bb value or what you put into it? It is looking quite marvelous!


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

And more pics!
































Yes I can insure it for a appraised value, but it'll cost more.


----------



## sentra727 (Feb 28, 2009)

i know you already mentioned the paint color but, what kind of paint type did they use? did you put some special coating to make it get some shine? any color sanding included? i'm asking coz i just had a paint job on mine, and it doesnt look as shiny. i paid almost a grand for my paint job at maaco. i got the second to the last most expensive paint job which was 750 plus 200 sanding work. ill post pictures to show you once i learn how to upload them ;P. but the paint job is very nice.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

sentra727 said:


> i know you already mentioned the paint color but, what kind of paint type did they use? did you put some special coating to make it get some shine? any color sanding included? i'm asking coz i just had a paint job on mine, and it doesnt look as shiny. i paid almost a grand for my paint job at maaco. i got the second to the last most expensive paint job which was 750 plus 200 sanding work. ill post pictures to show you once i learn how to upload them ;P. but the paint job is very nice.


He used velvaseal primer and then dupont paint, I think it chromobase (the more expensive one). Literally the paint and materials costed over $700. Then I paid $750 for labor. The paint is azure blue from a 2010 altima coupe and it has a lot of pearl in it. The car hasn't been sanded and buffed neither, that's straight up just painted.


----------



## astroboy (Aug 29, 2009)

Would you be willing to humor a request for a close up shot of the paint? It is lookin mighty fine...but why is the back end sitting so high?


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

I'll get ya one next time I'm up there - your car would sit high too with no trunk lid, no bumper, and no interior... ie all the weight off the back is gone. Plus the lack of the bumper makes the back end look a lil higher, if you look at the wheel well it's about 2 inches diff.


----------



## astroboy (Aug 29, 2009)

That is what I was thinking but was not sure there was such a substantial amount of weight missing to pop the back end up so high.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

astroboy said:


> That is what I was thinking but was not sure there was such a substantial amount of weight missing to pop the back end up so high.


That's not a level driveway anyhow it slants downhill. Several factors give it that appearance. However my car does sit about an inch higher in the rear normally than the front.

Here's the close up pics you wanted...Did you notice the front license plate mount delete?


----------



## astroboy (Aug 29, 2009)

Did your paint guy shave it or did it come that way? If you had that car in hawaii you would get pulled over all the time for no front plate. It's a terrible law. Your paint guy is quite good. Definitely worth the money and time waiting. She will look fantastic once everything is back on. Are you going to get a photo shoot done when it is all together? I think it would be merited, it is a very high quality build imo.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

astroboy said:


> Did your paint guy shave it or did it come that way? If you had that car in hawaii you would get pulled over all the time for no front plate. It's a terrible law. Your paint guy is quite good. Definitely worth the money and time waiting. She will look fantastic once everything is back on. Are you going to get a photo shoot done when it is all together? I think it would be merited, it is a very high quality build imo.


The paint is good, but of course not perfect, there is a spec of dust here and there, but a good sanding then buffing would make it perfect. We took and cut a square piece out of another bumper and we epoxied (sp)it in there then fiberglassed it over smooth. Front license plates aren't required in Kentucky so it's no thing here.


----------



## astroboy (Aug 29, 2009)

Lucky! Looks really good. You should really get a good photo shoot done after you get the wet sand and buff.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Okay, quick update...

I brought the car home, but I need to order the window rubber/felt (the old ones look crappy and a lense for the spoiler brake light. We got the hood on, the trunk, and the rear bumper last nite. 

Today, I installed the new carpet and one of the seats - my god go OEM, if you ever replace carpet! It's coming together, but I have to get my power windows adjusted before I can put the door panels on. Soon as I can get some time I'm gonna have my new exhaust put on also.

PICS!


----------



## sentra727 (Feb 28, 2009)

my paint job from maaco is all crappy compared to yours. im taking it back to get some touch ups coz they messed it up last time i went there. they stained my black paint and to cover it, they buffed the stained areas but they left some very noticeable swirls. of course i complained and they are going to fix them swirls next monday. i've heard of color sanding. and i've heard its expensive. how does color sanding work? can i do it myself? (no car painting experience at all)


----------



## sentra727 (Feb 28, 2009)

also, do you know if i could possibly get a clear lense for the spoiler brake light somewhere? i wanted to go all clear on my lenses but the spoiler brake light lense would be the only lense that would be red and i dont think it would look that good if ever.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Got the carpet installed and the backseat, rear door panels, and the front seats, I also gave it a good cleaning on the inside. I have to do some work on the power windows to get them aligned out and then I'll install the rest, the headliner also has to be fixed so not putting in a few parts until then.


----------



## astroboy (Aug 29, 2009)

She is lookin great, what steering wheel is that? Also did your paint guy tape off the factory stickers or remove/reinstall them after painting...looks like he paid close attention to detail which really paid off. Is the headliner going to be black also? I think blue plaid would look good.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Headliner is already black, and that's a tsuru steering wheel.


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow, the car looks freaking sweet! I wish i had the money to do that stuff to mine. Where did you get your carpet and how much was it? I am looking to slowly replace some stuff on mine, and the upholstery is gonna get done for sure.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Campground Man,

I'm getting sensory depravation. What’s going on with the build?


----------



## 93 sentration (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey camp,

That car is absolutely magnificent so when your completely done go ahead and get insurance up to date and I will be glad to have some people pick her up and deliver her to me. lol...

Awesome job all the way around man. I must say im jealous and would trade my kiddo if interested ahahaha


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Still looking for that update......................


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Oldnissanguy said:


> Still looking for that update......................


Here it is then! And no trading for kids, already got two and another in the oven!

This will be probably the next to last update until I pay off some credit cards and start on the engine build next year sometime. I'll get some better pics when the sun is out - you know this whole sun don't come up till noon and goes down at 4 p.m. in the winter in the mountains is annoying.










Notice the power windows and door lock switches....










SE-R For the Win!










New Magnaflow exhaust installed...










See the red sentra in the background? It's 3 years newer than the blue one!


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

How hard was it to install door and lock switches? Cost, etc.


----------



## jordanf1 (Feb 1, 2006)

wow your car is amazing. I wish i had one like yours!


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

mywhip said:


> How hard was it to install door and lock switches? Cost, etc.


I bought factory door locks from one that had power door locks, the lock actuators are built into the door latch so it's all bolt in.

Look around for some aftermarket door lock switches, any will work - even factory ones will work, but you must buy a cpl of 5 dollar relays from advance or auto zone then wire it up, was pretty easy.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

You done yourself proud man. That's one fine looking Sentra.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

mywhip said:


> How hard was it to install door and lock switches? Cost, etc.


Try here.

Keyless Entry, Remote Keyless Entry

I put these on my truck. I like the remote much better than switches.


----------



## astroboy (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks mighty good, how about those pic's with the sun out?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Campground Man,

Did you ever do the motor?

ONG


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Nah, havn't had the time or cash flow. Been working out the bugs in my 90 Sentra Ca18det though...Installed a phantom grip posi unit - runs good and strong.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Well at least you're keeping busy. Your 90 reminds me of my long gone 89, except for all your mods.


----------



## chrismariscal (Jan 10, 2011)

man, this is so sexy! great job campground man.


----------



## nibbz9999 (Jun 24, 2011)

Campground Man said:


> Okay new update!
> 
> The mail ran today and toys...TOYS, and MORE TOYS!
> 
> ...


Hello man, 

Where can I get this one the headlight and grill ?


----------



## fezman1337 (Mar 21, 2011)

Search Ebay for "Tsuru Headlights" and they sell the whole kit that contains the grille, headlights, and corner lights!

Btw Campground Man very nice build! looks really good!


----------



## nibbz9999 (Jun 24, 2011)

I already try but I can't see any.. mostly are Tail lights..


----------

